# Do you think this is a pygmy, Nigerian, or mix?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so this little guy is up for adoption in my local area, and I was told that he is pure pygmy but not registered - what do you all think? I have my opinion, but I am looking for advice from others.....

Thanks
Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone - anyone - what do you all think? I was thinking about MAYBE getting him to breed to my 2 unregistered pygmy next year...... I just don't think that he is a pure pygmy..... thoughts please!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that he DOES have some ND in him, he is too long bodied to be full pygmy. He looks alot like my first buck, Tilly's dad, the same color and wild "do"!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Liz.

They are giving him away for free and the only reason that I was interested is the two unregistered does that I have instead of breeding them to a nigerian, it would have been nice to have a pygmy buck - 

BUT here are the down sides with him - 

- I don't think he is pure pygmy
- He was a bottle baby ( I don't particularly care for bottle babies)
- they had TWO goats die in October and don't know why and he has been by himself since then.
- botch job on his horns and scent glands are still there. they say he stinks BAD!
- he rears up to head butt humans.

So needless to say - I think there are more negatives then positives on this one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hard to say. HIs coloring is pygmy and he does have a bit of pygmy look to him, looks like he needs more weight on him to really look more pygmy but he may have some nigerian in him because he looks a lot like Bandit in a way............ really hard to say.

It is always nice to get free things...........but you just got your whole herd tested and bringing in an unknown maybe a variable you don't want to mess with


----------

